# عظــات روحيـــــــــة متنوعــة لآبــاء الكنيســـــــة



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*





دى مجموعة عظات متنوعة لآباء الكنيسة..
جمعناها من مواقع عدة
 وفى جزء كبير من عظات قداسة البابا شنودة 
من مجهود أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة
وذلك تحت إشراف مشرفتنا المباركة **happy angel*
* بنصلى تكون سبب بركة لكم.

+++

عظات مؤثرة جدا لقداسة البابا مع خلفية صوتية:*
​ 


​ 
*حوار مع الله*

*ستأتى فى مجدك لتدين*

*مركز الله فى حياتك*

*الالام المسيح المستمرة*

*الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون*

*توبى يا نفسى*

*ربنا موجود*

*باركى يا نفسى الرب*

*ثق بربنا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكتبة** عظات قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث





*
العنوان : الحفظ الإلهي الذي يحيط بالنفس
بتاريخ : 18 / 01 / 1980 


العنوان : ليــــأتي ملكـــوتك
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1980


العنوان : ناظرين إلى ما لايرى
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1980



العنوان : جلســـة مع الآب
بتاريخ : 29 / 02 / 1980



العنوان : الحـــروب الروحيـــة
بتاريخ : 07 / 03 / 1980



العنوان : لا شئ إلى جوار الله
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1980 



العنوان : الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1980



العنوان : أنتظر الرب، لنفرح بالرب
بتاريخ : 02 / 05 /1980


العنوان : فـلـنـفــرح بالـــرب
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1980



العنوان : شاكرين على كل حال
بتاريخ : 11 / 05 / 1980




العنوان : الله القــــــوي
بتاريخ : 23 / 05 / 1980 



العنوان : قدسية الصوم و روحانيته
بتاريخ : 30 / 05 / 1980 



العنوان : الرجوع إلي الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 06 / 1980 



العنوان : صــانعــوا الخيـــر
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1980 



العنوان : أنا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي
بتاريخ : 19 / 09 / 1980 



العنوان : خرج و هو لا يعلم
بتاريخ : 26 / 09 / 1980


العنوان : الإيمان و غير الإيمان
بتاريخ : 03 / 10 / 1980 




العنوان : البعد عن مصادر الأخطاء
بتاريخ : 10 / 10 / 1980 



العنوان : الشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 10 / 1980 



العنوان : لــــه الكــــل
بتاريخ : 24 / 10 / 1980 




العنوان : شجعوا صغار النفوس
بتاريخ : 31 / 10 / 1980 



العنوان : الأسرة المسيحية
بتاريخ : 10 / 11 / 1980 




العنوان : دون أن نطـــلـــب
بتاريخ : 14 / 11 / 1980 



العنوان : لكي يهيئ للـــرب
بتاريخ : 21 / 11 / 1980 


العنوان : باركـــت طـبـيـعـتـي
بتاريخ : 28 / 11 / 1980 


العنوان : أعظم مواليد النساء
بتاريخ : 05 / 12 / 1980 



العنوان : ليكـــن لى كقـــولك
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1980 



العنوان : سقوط و قيام كثيرين
بتاريخ : 19 / 12 / 1980 



العنوان : يـفـتـقـد شـعـبـه
بتاريخ : 26 / 12 / 1980 



العنوان : الأولويات في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 02 / 01 / 1981 


العنوان : الله هو الـمـخـلـص
بتاريخ : 09 / 01 / 1981 


العنوان : أسمح أن نكمل كل بر
بتاريخ : 16 / 01 / 1981 



العنوان : الـــبــــركــــة
بتاريخ : 23 / 01 /1981 



العنوان : لا تطفئوا الروح
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1981 



العنوان : المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها
بتاريخ : 30 / 01 / 1981 


العنوان : طـــول الأنـــاة
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1981 




العنوان : الفوائد الروحية
بتاريخ : 27 / 02 / 1981 



العنوان : التجارب الفاشلة
بتاريخ : 06 / 03 / 1981 



العنوان : الهـــروب من الله
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1981 



العنوان : مجدوا الله في أجسادكم
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1981 


العنوان : الصليب في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 19 / 03 / 1981 



العنوان : الأسرة الروحية السعيدة
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1981 



العنوان : الشبع الروحي في الصوم المقدس
بتاريخ : 21 / 03 / 1981 





العنوان : أنت و الله
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1981 



العنوان : الشخصية المتكاملة
بتاريخ : 03 / 04 / 1981 



العنوان : الهروب من النفس
بتاريخ : 10 / 04 / 1981 



العنوان : المسيح النائم يعمل لأجلك
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1981 




العنوان : قـــوة القيـــامة
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1981



العنوان : الفـــرح بالـــرب
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1981 






العنوان : داود الـنـبـــى
بتاريخ : 09 / 05 / 1981 



العنوان : اهتمام المسيح بالكنيسة
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1981 


العنوان : من ثمار الروح القدس الإيمان
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1981 



العنوان : كيـــف تحـــب النـــاس
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1981 




العنوان : أبانا الذي في السماوات
بتاريخ : 02 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : لـيـتـقـدس اسمـــك
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : مركز أبائنا الرسل في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : أخطـــاء اللســـان
بتاريخ : 11 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : ليـــأت ملكـــوتك
بتاريخ : 16 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : لـتـكـن مشـيـئـتـك
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : كيف نصل إلى محبة الله؟
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : علاقة الإنسان بالله
بتاريخ : 27 / 07 / 1981 




العنوان : أغـفـر لـنـا جـ1
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1981 




العنوان : أغـفـر لـنـا جـ2
بتاريخ : 13 / 08 / 1981 




العنوان : حياة التسليم و الطاعة مع الله
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1981 




العنوان : قدوس الله رب الصباؤت
بتاريخ : 25 / 08 / 1981 




العنوان : حيــاة الكـــاهن الروحيـــة
بتاريخ : 1985 




العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ1
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1985 




العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ2
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1985 




العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ3
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1985 




العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ4
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1985 




العنوان : الشــــــــــــك
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1985 





العنوان : حيـــاة الإنتصار
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1985 




العنوان : التجسد و الفداء
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1985 




العنوان : حروب الفتور الروحي
بتاريخ : 25 / 07 / 1985 




العنوان : الفتـــور الروحـــي
بتاريخ : 31/ 07 / 1985 



العنوان : الــنــعــمــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 30/ 10 / 1985 




العنوان : الــنــعــمــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1985 




العنوان : حياة مارمينا العجايبي
بتاريخ : 13 / 11 / 1985 




العنوان : الحيـــاة بالروح
بتاريخ : 20 / 11 / 1985 




العنوان : لا تطفئوا الروح
بتاريخ : 27 / 11 / 1985 





العنوان : الشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 11 / 12 / 1985 




العنوان : الكتــاب المقـــدس
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1985 





العنوان : ثمـــار الـــروح
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1985 




العنوان : السنــــة الجـــديدة
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1985 



العنوان : الــغــضـــــــب
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 1986 



العنوان : الـــــخــــــــوف
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1986 




العنوان : مــخـــافــة الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1986 



العنوان : التجربة علي الجبل جـ1
بتاريخ : 26 / 03 / 1986 




العنوان : التجربة علي الجبل جـ2
بتاريخ : 09 / 04 / 1986 



العنوان : الخطيئة الثانية
بتاريخ : 16 / 04 / 1986 



العنوان : الإستعداد لأسبوع الألام
بتاريخ : 23 / 04 /1986 



العنوان : القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي
بتاريخ : 14 / 05 / 1986 




العنوان : لاحـــظ نـفـســـك
بتاريخ : 04 / 06 / 1986 



العنوان : عـيـد الـصـعـــود
بتاريخ : 11 / 06 / 1986 




العنوان : أبـــاؤنـا الرســـل
بتاريخ : 25 / 06 / 1986



العنوان : كيف نعالج المشاكل
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1986 



العنوان : مــعــرفــة الله
بتاريخ : 30 / 07 / 1986 




العنوان : صــــــورة الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1986 



العنوان : الله دائما يعطي
بتاريخ : 17 / 08 / 1986 




العنوان : الــــــوداعـــــة
بتاريخ : 20 / 08 / 1986 




العنوان : الـغـضـب و أسـبـابـه
بتاريخ : 27 / 08 / 1986 





العنوان : الـغـضـب و عـــلاجه
بتاريخ : 03 / 09 / 1986 




العنوان : الوداعة و التقوى
بتاريخ : 10 / 09 / 1986 



العنوان : الإنسان كيف يكون ضد نفسه
بتاريخ : 17 / 09 / 1986 



العنوان : النجاح و وسائله
بتاريخ : 01 / 10 / 1986 



العنوان : إنذارات من الله
بتاريخ : 08 / 10 / 1986 



العنوان : تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين
بتاريخ : 15 / 10 / 1986 



العنوان : الأفعال شبه الشر
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1986 



العنوان : امـتـحـنـــوا كل شئ
بتاريخ : 29 / 10 / 1986 



العنوان : الحق و الإدانة جـ1
بتاريخ : 05 / 11 / 1986 



العنوان : الحق و الإدانة جـ2
بتاريخ : 12 / 11 / 1986 



العنوان : مشاركة الروح و الجسد
بتاريخ : 19 / 11 / 1986 



العنوان : الـصـوم و الـجـسـد
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1986 




العنوان : عنصر المنع في الصوم
بتاريخ : 03 / 12 / 1986 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 10 / 12 / 1986 




العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 17 / 12 / 1986 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 24 / 12 / 1986 



العنوان : تأملات في عيد الغطاس
بتاريخ : 14 / 01 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 21 / 01 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 28 / 01 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 04 / 02 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 11 / 02 / 1987 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 18 / 02 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 25 / 02 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 04 / 03 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 11 / 03 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1987 





العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1987


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1987


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1987 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
 بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1987



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1987 




العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1987 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1987 



العنوان : الإيـــمـــــان
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1987 


العنوان : الجدية في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة التــــدقيق
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة الأمـــانة
 بتاريخ : 19 / 08 / 1987



العنوان : إن عشنا فللرب نعيش
بتاريخ : 26 / 08 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة القـــداســـة
بتاريخ : 02 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : حياة الانتصار و كيف تكون؟
بتاريخ : 09 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة الكمـــال
بتاريخ : 16 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : انتظـــار الـــرب
بتاريخ : 23 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : الـرجــــــــاء
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : الله الـــــرؤوف
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : أنبثاق الروح القدس
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : الــنــعــمـــة
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : حفظ الله للإنسان
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1987 



العنوان : يجـــرح و يعصـــب
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1987 



العنوان : تـــاريخ الكنيسة
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1987 



العنوان : الله الــطــيــب
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1987 




العنوان : الـخـــــلاص جـ1
بتاريخ : 01 / 12 / 1987 




العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - الصلاة
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1987



العنوان : الـخـــــلاص جـ2
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1987 



العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - القراءة و السماع
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1987



العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - الاعتراف و التناول
بتاريخ : 23 / 12 / 1987 




العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - محاسبة النفس
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1987 






العنوان : الــغــطـــــاس
بتاريخ : 13 / 01 / 1988 





العنوان : الله يبدأ العمل دائما
بتاريخ : 03 / 02 / 1988 




العنوان : الجبـــل و الخلـــوة
 بتاريخ : 10 / 02 / 1988



العنوان : الـصـمـت و الـكـلام
بتاريخ : 17 / 02 / 1988 




العنوان : آداب الحديث و المناقشة
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1988 




العنوان : الضيقات و التجارب
بتاريخ : 02 / 03 / 1988 





العنوان : الـــتـــأمـــــل
بتاريخ : 09 / 03 / 1988




العنوان : عـيـد الـصـلـيـب
بتاريخ : 16 / 03 / 1988 




العنوان : الــكــبـــريـــاء
بتاريخ : 23 / 03 / 1988 




العنوان : السلوك في أسبوع الآلام 
 بتاريخ : 30 / 03 / 1988 




العنوان : الــقــيـــامـــة
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1988 


العنوان : الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 04 / 05 / 1988 



العنوان : الـــصـــعــــــود
بتاريخ : 18 / 05 / 1988 




العنوان : الـــروح الــقـــــدس
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1988 



العنوان : الـحـيـاة مع الله
بتاريخ : 22 / 06 / 1988 



العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ1
بتاريخ : 29 / 06 / 1988 



العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ3
بتاريخ : 13 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : إن عشنا فللرب نعيش
بتاريخ : 20 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : لا تكن راحتك علي تعب الآخرين 
 بتاريخ : 27 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : الطريق الوسطي خلصت كثيرين
بتاريخ : 03 / 08 / 1988 




العنوان : واجـبـات الأسـرة 
 بتاريخ : 10 / 08 / 1988




العنوان : تـعـب الأعـصـاب 
 بتاريخ : 17 / 08 / 1988 





العنوان : الـــعـــمـــــــق
بتاريخ : 24 / 08 / 1988 


العنوان : ما هي الــراحـــــة ؟
بتاريخ : 31 / 08 / 1988 



العنوان : كيف تحصل علي الراحة ؟
بتاريخ : 07 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : المسيح هو الرأس و الكنيسة هي الجسد
بتاريخ : 14 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : الــصــلــيـــــب 
 بتاريخ : 21 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : الـــبـــــــركـــــــة 
 بتاريخ : 28 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : التأخير أو التأجيل 
 بتاريخ : 12 / 10 / 1988 




العنوان : في البدء خلق الله السموات و الأرض
بتاريخ : 19 / 10 / 1988 




العنوان : عــهـــــد الله 
 بتاريخ : 26 / 10 / 1988 



العنوان : اتــبــعــنــــي
بتاريخ : 02 / 11 / 1988 




العنوان : حــيـــــاة الــقـــــداســــة
بتاريخ : 09 / 11 / 1988 




العنوان : من هو الـمـسـيـح ؟
بتاريخ : 16 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : السيد المسيح و تلاميذه
بتاريخ : 23 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ1
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : تـــأثيـر الـبـيـئـة 
 بتاريخ : 30 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ2
 بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 1988


العنوان : الــضــمـــيـــــر
بتاريخ : 07 / 12 / 1988 



العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ3
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1988 



العنوان : كلمة الله رجاء للجميع
بتاريخ : 14 / 12 / 1988 



العنوان : تعظم نفسي الرب 
بتاريخ : 21 / 12 / 1988 




العنوان : كيف تبدأ عام جديد ؟
بتاريخ : 28 / 12 / 1988 




العنوان : الـــمـــيــــــــــلاد
بتاريخ : 11 / 01 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــصـــــــلاة
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1989 




العنوان : الكبرياء و العظمة 
 بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــتـــأثـــيـــر
بتاريخ : 15 / 02 / 1989 




العنوان : إذا لم يكن له أصل جف
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــروحـــانـــيـــة
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــتـــجـــديـــد
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 1989 




العنوان : عندي عليك أنك تركت محبتك الأولي 
 بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 1989 



العنوان : الأكــالــيــل 
 بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 1989 




العنوان : تركت محبتك الأولي 
 بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 1989 





العنوان : من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع 
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 1989 



العنوان : الـــتـــســيـــب
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 1989 



العنوان : ضعف الطبيعة البشرية 
 بتاريخ : 19 / 04 / 1989 




العنوان : الــقــيـــــامــة 
 بتاريخ : 10 / 05 / 1989 




العنوان : نهاية أمر خير من بدايته 
بتاريخ : 17 / 05 / 1989 




العنوان : طريق تبدو مستقيمة 
 بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 1989 



العنوان : لكل أمر تحت السماء وقت 
 بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 1989 



العنوان : الــنــجـــــاح
 بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 1989




العنوان : الـــخــــدمـــــة 
 بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 1989 




العنوان : الشر في سوء الإستخدام
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 1989 



العنوان : الشرسبب سوء الفهم 
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 1989 




العنوان : من هو الله بالنسبة إليك ؟
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 1989 



العنوان : مشكلة تعريفات في الكلام مع الله
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1989 



العنوان : الإخـــتـــبـــار
 بتاريخ : 02 / 08 / 1989




العنوان : القوة في المسيحية 
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 1989 



العنوان : علاقتك مع الله 
بتاريخ : 16 / 08 / 1989 



العنوان : تعليق البابا علي الرحلة لبلاد المهجر 
 بتاريخ : 13 / 12 / 1989 




العنوان : النظرة البيضاء و السوداء 
 بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 1989 



العنوان : القلب و أهميته في الحياة الروحية 
 بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 1989 



العنوان : إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره
بتاريخ : 03 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : مسحني لأبشر المساكين
بتاريخ : 17 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : أبواب دخلها المسيح لأجلنا
بتاريخ : 24 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : الله هـــو الأول 
 بتاريخ : 31 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : الهروب من الله 
 بتاريخ : 07 / 02 / 1990 



العنوان : القوة الحقيقية في المسيحة 
بتاريخ : 14 / 02 / 1990 



العنوان : التجارب و الضيقات 
 بتاريخ : 28 / 02 / 1990 




العنوان : آداب الحضور إلي الكنيسة 
 بتاريخ : 07 / 03 / 1990 



العنوان : الـمـســـــؤلـيـة 
 بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1990 




العنوان : حـيـاة الإنـتـصـار 
 بتاريخ : 21 / 03 / 1990 





العنوان : فـضـيـلـة الـتـشـجـيـع 
 بتاريخ : 28 / 03 / 1990 


العنوان : الرب قدس الموت بموته 
 بتاريخ : 04 / 04 / 1990 


العنوان : الـفـرح بـالـــرب 
 بتاريخ : 25 / 04 / 1990 



العنوان : لكي نـتـــذكـــر 
 بتاريخ : 02 / 05 / 1990 



العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه 
 بتاريخ : 09 / 05 / 1990 



العنوان : الــنــجـــــاح 
 بتاريخ : 16 / 05 / 1990 




العنوان : الضياع داخل المجال الديني 
بتاريخ : 23 / 05 / 1990 



العنوان : الـــروح الـقـــدس
بتاريخ : 30 / 05 / 1990 




العنوان : انـطـفـاء الـروح
بتاريخ : 06 / 06 / 1990 



العنوان : الضعف و الضعفاء
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1990 



العنوان : أحيانا تكون السرعة حكمة
بتاريخ : 20 / 06 / 1990 



العنوان : الـمـحـبـة الـضـارة
بتاريخ : 27 / 06 / 1990 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

العنوان : مقاييس و مفاهيم الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 04 / 07 / 1990


العنوان : الأبـاء الـرسـل
بتاريخ : 11 / 07 / 1990 


العنوان : الـروح و الـحـرف
بتاريخ : 18 / 07 / 1990


العنوان : رابح النفوس الحكيم
بتاريخ : 25 / 07 / 1990 


العنوان : الوقت في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 01 / 08 / 1990 




العنوان : الحياة الثابتة في الله
بتاريخ : 08 / 08 / 1990 




العنوان : الـــــشـــــــك
بتاريخ : 15 / 08 / 1990 



العنوان : فـضـائـل الـــعـــذراء
بتاريخ : 22 / 08 / 1990 



العنوان : التساهل مع الخطية
بتاريخ : 29 / 08 / 1990 



العنوان : الشخصية المتكاملة
بتاريخ : 05 / 09 / 1990 




العنوان : كيف تنتصر روحيا
بتاريخ : 12 / 09 / 1990 


العنوان : الـهـــروب من الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 09 / 1990 



العنوان : أهـمـيـة الـقـلـب
بتاريخ : 26 / 09 / 1990 



العنوان : الإرادة أو العزيمة
بتاريخ : 03 / 10 / 1990 



العنوان : تـوجـيـه الـطـاقـات
 بتاريخ : 10 / 10 / 1990




العنوان : مــا هــي الـحـيـاة
بتاريخ : 17 / 10 / 1990 



العنوان : عنصر الفهم في العبادة
بتاريخ : 24 / 10 / 1990 



العنوان : الفهم في القداسات
بتاريخ : 31 / 10 / 1990 




العنوان : الـــمـــلـــكـــوت
بتاريخ : 07 / 11 / 1990 



العنوان : تفضل غيرك على نفسك
بتاريخ : 14 / 11 / 1990 



العنوان : تعليق البابا على الرحلة لألمانيا
بتاريخ : 28 / 11 / 1990 



العنوان : شخصية ملكي صادق
بتاريخ : 05 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : الكتاب المقدس وتحديات العصر
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : المسيح جاء لخاصته
بتاريخ : 19 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : البركة في بدء العام الجديد
بتاريخ : 26 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : شـخـصـيـات الـمـيـلاد
بتاريخ : 02 / 01 / 1991 



العنوان : هـا أنـا أبـشـركـم
 بتاريخ : 09 / 01 / 1991




العنوان : الهدف و الوسيلة
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1991 




العنوان : أخـطـــاء الـــكلام
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1991 



العنوان : طـــاقـــات الإنـــســـــان
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــــعـــــقـــــل
بتاريخ : 17 / 04 / 1991 



العنوان : الــشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1991 




العنوان : الإتضاع و المواهب و العطايا
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1991 




العنوان : التواضع في العقيدة و الطقوس
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1991 


العنوان : عـــيـــد الـصـعـود
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1991 


العنوان : عمل الروح القدس و عملنا معه
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1991 



العنوان : الخطايا الأمهات
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1991 



العنوان : أتـــحـــبـــنـــي
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1991 



العنوان : التأمل في السماء
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1991


العنوان : الـــمــــــلائـكة
بتاريخ : 19 / 06 / 1991 





العنوان : عناية الله و حفظه
بتاريخ : 26 / 06 / 1991 




العنوان : الله و الإنسان بين الحرية والخلاص
 بتاريخ : 03 / 07 / 1991



العنوان : الأباء الرسل القديسين
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : الـثـبـات في الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : العمق في الحياة
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : مـــن يـــغـــلـــب
بتاريخ : 31 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : الإنــســـان الـنـاجـــح
بتاريخ : 07 / 08 / 1991


العنوان : القوة في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1991 


العنوان : مؤتمر حبيب جرجس الرسالة في الحياة
 بتاريخ : 21 / 08 / 1991


العنوان : كلمة بطريرك روسيا الصمود
بتاريخ : 02 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : التأمل في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 09 / 10 / 1991 


العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 16 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 23 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ3
بتاريخ : 30 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : مـحـاسـبـة الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1991 


العنوان : التداريب الروحية
بتاريخ : 13 / 11 / 1991 


العنوان : الــــفــــكــــر
بتاريخ : 20 / 11 / 1991 


العنوان : نوعية الاستجابة و رد الفعل
بتاريخ : 27 / 11 / 1991 



العنوان : الكتاب المقدس والرجاء
بتاريخ : 11 / 12 / 1991 



العنوان : وصـايـا لـيـسـت لـك
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــخـــطـــيـــة
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1991 


العنوان : في بداية العام الجديد 
 بتاريخ : 01 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : تأملات في الغطاس
بتاريخ : 15 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ1
بتاريخ : 22 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ2
بتاريخ : 29 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ3
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1992 



العنوان : خـطـيـة الـقـسـوة
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1992 



العنوان : يـونـان الـنـبـي
بتاريخ : 19 / 02 / 1992 




العنوان : أنا هو الأول و الآخر
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1992



العنوان : الـــوداعـــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1992 




العنوان : الـــوداعـــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 01 / 04 / 1992 





العنوان : حتي المسيح كان له مقاومون 
 بتاريخ : 08 / 04 / 1992 



العنوان : لك القوة و المجد 
 بتاريخ : 15 / 04 / 1992 



العنوان : الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1992 




العنوان : الفرح بالرب بمناسبة أفراح القيامة
بتاريخ : 06 / 05 / 1992 



العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه 
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1992 





العنوان : الـــمـــعـــرفـــة 
 بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1992 




العنوان : كـيـف نـحـب الله 
 بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1992 



العنوان : المخافة توصل إلي المحبة 
 بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نصل إلي مخافة الله 
 بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : صـــوم الـــرســـل
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : الخدمة و أثرها الروحي 
 بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : شروط الخدمة الناجحة 
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : الــــجــــســــد
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : الحياة ما هي و كيف تكون 
 بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : الأفـــــكـــــار 
 بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : المحبة لا تسقط أبداً 
 بتاريخ : 29 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : المحبة تحتمل كل شئ 
 بتاريخ : 05 / 08 / 1992 



العنوان : الـــــــحـــــــق 
 بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1992 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

العنوان : معني القوة في المسيحية
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1992


العنوان : الشـهـادة للـــرب
بتاريخ : 07 / 10 / 1992 



العنوان : الخوف و السلام القلبي
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1992 



العنوان : إنــــــذار من الله 
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1992 




العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله 
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1992 



العنوان : الـــثـــمـــــر
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1992 




العنوان : ما لم تره عين و ما لم تسمع به أذن
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1992 



العنوان : الـــعـــثــــــرات
بتاريخ : 18 / 11 / 1992 


العنوان : إن لم ترجعوا و تصيروا مثل الأطفال 
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1992 


العنوان : البر من الداخل 
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1992 




العنوان : عوائق و ليست موانع 
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1992 


العنوان : الكتاب الـمـقـدس 
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1992


العنوان : قـــــدوس الله جـ1
بتاريخ : 23 / 12 / 1992 



العنوان : قـــــدوس الله جـ2 
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1992 



العنوان : الصلاة و عناصرها
بتاريخ : 20 / 01 / 1993 


العنوان : المحبة لا تحسد
بتاريخ : 27 / 01 / 1993 


العنوان : مقاييس الفضيلة 
بتاريخ : 03 / 02 / 1993 


العنوان : لم تقاوموا بعد حتي الدم 
بتاريخ : 17 / 02 / 1993 


العنوان : الصوم و التوبة 
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1993 

العنوان : تجربة جناح الهيكل
بتاريخ : 10 / 03 / 1993

العنوان : طقوس الأيام الأخيرة من الصوم الكبير
بتاريخ : 31 / 03 / 1993 

العنوان : روحانية الخمسين يوماً
بتاريخ : 21 / 04 / 1993 


العنوان : عتاب الله لأحبائه
بتاريخ : 28 / 04 / 1993 

العنوان : الله و الإنسان
بتاريخ : 05 / 05 / 1993 


العنوان : الغلطة الكبري في الحياة
بتاريخ : 12 / 05 / 1993 


العنوان : الـــطـــمـــــوح
بتاريخ : 19 / 05 / 1993 



العنوان : مفهوم الراحة و التعب 
بتاريخ : 26 / 05 / 1993 


العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـعـثـرة 
بتاريخ : 09 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـقـوة 
بتاريخ : 16 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مفهوم المحبة و الصداقة
بتاريخ : 23 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـخـطـيـة 
بتاريخ : 30 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مفهوم الحق و العدل
بتاريخ : 07 / 07 / 1993 


العنوان : الأبـــاء الرســـل
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1993 



العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـحـريـة
بتاريخ : 21 / 07 / 1993 



العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـوداعـة
بتاريخ : 28 / 07 / 1993 


العنوان : أما أنا فخير لي 
بتاريخ : 04 / 08 / 1993 


العنوان : الـــتـــجـــــلي
بتاريخ : 18 / 08 / 1993 


العنوان : أولاد الله ظاهرون 
بتاريخ : 22 / 09 / 1993 


العنوان : لـــوم الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 29 / 09 / 1993


العنوان : أسباب ضعف الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 06 / 10 / 1993 


العنوان : خـطـيـة الـذات
بتاريخ : 13 / 10 / 1993 


العنوان : قديسون من الشباب
بتاريخ : 20 / 10 / 1993 


العنوان : علاقة الله مع الإنسان منذ البدء
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1993


العنوان : بين محبة الله و جحود الإنسان
بتاريخ : 03 / 11 / 1993 


العنوان : علاقة الله مع الإنسان - المبادرة من الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 11 / 1993 


العنوان : الرب يقاوم المستكبرين
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1993 


العنوان : الغيرة التي هي ليست حسب المعرفة
بتاريخ : 01 / 12 / 1993 


العنوان : يعقوب أب الآباء
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1993 


العنوان : الكـتـاب الـمـقـدس
بتاريخ : 15 / 12 / 1993

العنوان : يـوسـف الـصـديـق
بتاريخ : 22 / 12 / 1993

العنوان : الـنـمـو الـروحـي
بتاريخ : 29 / 12 / 1993 

العنوان : مسحني لأبشر المساكين
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 1994 


العنوان : الخطية لها أولاد و كذلك الفضيلة
بتاريخ : 02 / 02 / 1994

العنوان : موستوياتي في الفضيلة
بتاريخ : 09 / 02 / 1994 

العنوان : كيف نواجه المشاكل
بتاريخ : 16 / 02 / 1994 


العنوان : تأملات في سفر يونان
بتاريخ : 23 / 02 / 1994 


العنوان : هكذا الطبيعة البشرية
بتاريخ : 02 / 03 / 1994


العنوان : داود الـنـبـي جـ1
بتاريخ : 09 / 03 / 1994 


العنوان : داود الـنـبـي جـ2
بتاريخ : 16 / 03/ 1994 

العنوان : شاول و يوناثان 
بتاريخ : 06 / 04 / 1994 

العنوان : إبراهيم أبو الآباء و الأنبياء
بتاريخ : 13 / 04 / 1994 


العنوان : الذبائح و أسبوع الآلام
بتاريخ : 20 / 04 / 1994 


العنوان : الـــقـــيــامـــة
بتاريخ : 04 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : من الذي يقود الإنسان
بتاريخ : 11 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : الـبـر الـذاتي 
بتاريخ : 18 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : النفس المريحة
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : موسي النبي مع شعب متذمر
بتاريخ : 01 / 06 / 1994 


العنوان : عـيـد الـصـعـود
بتاريخ : 08 / 06 / 1994 


العنوان : محبة الله لتلاميذه
بتاريخ : 15 / 06 / 1994 


العنوان : صوم الرسل - صوم الخدمة
بتاريخ : 22 / 06 / 1994 

العنوان : بالروح و الحق و العمل
بتاريخ : 06 / 07 / 1994 

العنوان : أذكر يا رب إجتماعاتنا
بتاريخ : 13 / 07 / 1994 

العنوان : أبـــديـــتـــــك
بتاريخ : 03 / 08 / 1994 


العنوان : ماذا ينفع الإنسان
بتاريخ : 10 / 08 / 1994 


العنوان : آداب الـتـخـــاطـــب
بتاريخ : 31 / 08 / 1994 


العنوان : الـــوفـــــــاء
بتاريخ : 07 / 09 / 1994 


العنوان : رحلة البابا إلي الخارج
بتاريخ : 19 / 10 / 1994 


العنوان : لا تدخلنا في تجربة
بتاريخ : 26 / 10 / 1994 


العنوان : عذرا الكاتب و الرجوع من السبي
بتاريخ : 09 / 11 / 1994


العنوان : أرمـــيـــا الـنـبـي
بتاريخ : 07 / 12 / 1994 



العنوان : مـزامـــيـر داود
بتاريخ : 14 / 12 / 1994


العنوان : تابع مزامير داود
بتاريخ : 21 / 12 / 1994 


العنوان : مشاعرك في بدء عام جديد
بتاريخ : 28 / 12 / 1994 

العنوان : الـــــرب مـــعـــك
بتاريخ : 11 / 01 / 1995 

العنوان : الشركة مع الله و الناس
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1995

العنوان : حياة داود النبي
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1995 

العنوان : تـركـت لـكـم مـثـالا
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1995 

العنوان : قدوة المسيح لنا
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : المسيح وتعامله مع الشيطان
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : تعامل المسيح مع الشيطان
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : تـجـربـة الـمـلـك
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : التأمل في مزمور إلى متى يا رب تنساني
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 1995

العنوان : أحبهم حتى المنتهى
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 1995 


العنوان : المسيح جاء يسدد ديوننا
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 1995 

العنوان : حول القيامة - الملائكة و المسيح
بتاريخ : 03 / 05 / 1995

العنوان : الـعـهـد و الـنـذر
بتاريخ : 10 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : فوائد النسيان في الأرض و الأبدية
بتاريخ : 17 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : الـــطـــاعـــة
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : ما الذي يحرك الإنسان
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 1995 


العنوان : النتائج و ردود الأفعال
بتاريخ : 14 / 06 / 1995

العنوان : الـــضـــوابـــط
بتاريخ : 21 / 06 / 1995

العنوان : عـيـون و لا تـبـصـر
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 1995

العنوان : توبني يا رب فأتوب
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : أهمية الوقت و العمل فيه
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : الإنسان الداخلي
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : تـحـلـيـل الـغـروب
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : عـلاقـتـي بالله
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 1995 


العنوان : الله و الإنـسـان
بتاريخ : 11 / 10 / 1995 


العنوان : محبة من جانب واحد
بتاريخ : 18 / 10 / 1995 


العنوان : الذين يهربون من الله
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1995 


العنوان : الله الـطـــيـــب
بتاريخ : 08 / 11 / 1995 

العنوان : الله الـــقـــدوس
بتاريخ : 15 / 11 / 1995 


العنوان : الله الـــخـــالـــق
بتاريخ : 22 / 11 / 1995 


العنوان : الله الـــقـــوي
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 1995 

العنوان : تسبحة السيدة العذراء
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 1995 

العنوان : الله جميل و يحب الجمال
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 1995 


العنوان : الله المدبر الحكيم في تدبيره
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 1995 

العنوان : الإعداد للميلاد
بتاريخ : 03 / 01 / 1996 


العنوان : الله إله الضعفاء
بتاريخ : 10 / 01 / 1996 



العنوان : الله غير المحدود
بتاريخ : 17 / 01 / 1996 


العنوان : الـــــصـــــــلاة
بتاريخ : 24 / 01 / 1996 

العنوان : عيد الأنبا أنطونيوس
بتاريخ : 31 / 01 / 1996 


العنوان : التوبة بمناسبة توبة نينوى
بتاريخ : 07 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الحنان الرؤوف
بتاريخ : 14 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الــغــفــور
بتاريخ : 21 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الديان العادل
بتاريخ : 28 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الممجد العظيم و الله المتواضع
بتاريخ : 06 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : تـــواضـــع الله
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : الله طويل الأناة و غفور
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : حــكــمــة الله
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه في الأسبوع الأخير
بتاريخ : 03 / 04 / 1996 


العنوان : قـيـامـة الـمـسـيـح
بتاريخ : 17 / 04 / 1996 


العنوان : الله هو إله الكل
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1996 


العنوان : الله و الإنـسـان
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1996 


العنوان : العلاقة بين الله و الإنسان
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1996​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

العنوان : الامــتــحــانــات
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1996 

العنوان : كيف تبني شخصيتك
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1996 


العنوان : مـن مـواهـب الـروح
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1996 


العنوان : أبـائـنـا الـرسـل
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1996 

العنوان : الـثـبـات في الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 06 / 1996 

العنوان : أرمـــيـــا النبي
بتاريخ : 26 / 06 / 1996 


العنوان : أيـوب الـصـديـق
بتاريخ : 03 / 07 / 1996 


العنوان : إبراهيم أبو الأباء
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1996 


العنوان : انـتـظـار الـرب
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1996 

العنوان : لايــــــــــــرى
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1996 

العنوان : آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع
بتاريخ : 31 / 07 / 1996 


العنوان : الـعـمـل الـداخـلي
بتاريخ : 07 / 08 / 1996 

العنوان : القديسة العذراء مريم
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1996 

العنوان : الـفـرح بـالـرب
بتاريخ : 21 / 08 / 1996 


العنوان : السلام و الاطمئنان ج1
بتاريخ : 28 / 08 / 1996 


العنوان : السلام و الاطمئنان ج2
بتاريخ : 04 / 09 / 1996 


العنوان : من ثمار الروح: اللطف
بتاريخ : 25 / 09 / 1996 


العنوان : من ثمار الروح: الإيمان
بتاريخ : 09 / 10 / 1996 


العنوان : من ثمار الروح: الوداعة
بتاريخ : 16 / 10 / 1996



العنوان : من ثمار الروح: التعفف
بتاريخ : 30 / 10 / 1996 


العنوان : العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1996 


العنوان : لك وحدك أخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1996 


العنوان : التجديد بمناسبة العام الجديد
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1996



العنوان : السيد المسيح جاء يفتقد شعبه 
بتاريخ : 01 / 01 / 1997


العنوان : روحانية الأعياد 
بتاريخ : 15 / 01 / 1997 


العنوان : قلوب علي أنواع القساوة
بتاريخ : 22 / 01 / 1997 


العنوان : الـــــشـــــــك 
بتاريخ : 29 / 01 / 1997 


العنوان : شخصية يشوع بن نون 
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1997 


العنوان : الـمـــــلائـكـة 
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1997 


العنوان : الرحمة بالفقراء 
بتاريخ : 19 / 02 / 1997



العنوان : حــســـد الـشـيـطـان 
بتاريخ : 26 / 02 / 1997 

العنوان : سؤال عن الإلحاد 
بتاريخ : 05 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : التخزين الروحي 
بتاريخ : 12 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : الـمـسـئـولـيـة 
بتاريخ : 19 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : صلاة نصف الليل - قومو يا بني النور 
بتاريخ : 26 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : الله في حياتك و في صلواتك
بتاريخ : 09 / 04 / 1997 

العنوان : الآم السيد المسيح
بتاريخ : 16 / 04 / 1997 


العنوان : موقف كثيرين من المسيح في الآمه 
بتاريخ : 30 / 04 / 1997 


العنوان : الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله 
بتاريخ : 21 / 05 / 1997 


العنوان : النتائج و ردود الفعل
بتاريخ : 28 / 05 / 1997 


العنوان : المعاني الروحية و الاهوتية في مجئ المسيح
بتاريخ : 04 / 06 / 1997 



العنوان : عـيـد الـعـنـصـرة
بتاريخ : 11 / 06 / 1997 


العنوان : الأباء الرسل الإثني عشر
بتاريخ : 18 / 06 / 1997 


العنوان : كلام الرسل و قوة كلامهم
بتاريخ : 25 /06 / 1997 


العنوان : العطاء بين الله و الناس
بتاريخ : 02 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : التكامل في الفضائل
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : التعامل مع الناس
بتاريخ : 16 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : الــضــمــيـــر 
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : في الــــــــرب
بتاريخ : 30 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : الإستمرار و الاستقرار في الحياة
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : الـــقـــلــــق 
بتاريخ : 13 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : الكآبة و الحزن 
بتاريخ : 20 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : الــســمـــــاء 
بتاريخ : 27 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين 
بتاريخ : 03 / 09 / 1997 


العنوان : القوة في المسيحية
بتاريخ : 10 / 09 / 1997 

العنوان : الشعور بالمسؤلية
بتاريخ : 01 / 10 / 1997 

العنوان : نوع من الناس يضيع وقته
بتاريخ : 08 / 10 / 1997 


العنوان : مـذاق الـمـلـكـوت
بتاريخ : 15 / 10 / 1997 

العنوان : الوقت و أهميته في حياة الإنسان
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1997 


العنوان : التدريبات الروحية
بتاريخ : 29 / 10 / 1997 


العنوان : غـلـطـة الـعـمـر
بتاريخ : 05 / 11 / 1997 

العنوان : لا تظهروا أمام الله فاريغين
بتاريخ : 12 / 11 / 1997 


العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 11 / 1997 

العنوان : الله هو الذي يبدأ
بتاريخ : 26 / 11 / 1997 

العنوان : خذوا لنا الثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة للكروم
بتاريخ : 03 / 12 / 1997 

العنوان : صموئيل النبي ج 1
بتاريخ : 10 / 12 / 1997 

العنوان : صموئيل النبي ج 2
بتاريخ : 17 / 12 / 1997 

العنوان : مـحـاسـبـة الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 24 / 12 / 1997 


العنوان : فاعلية الإيمان في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 14 / 01 / 1998 


العنوان : البنوة لله و تحرير الإنسان
بتاريخ : 21 / 01 / 1998 


العنوان : أبي يعمل حتي الأن و أنا أعمل أيضاً
بتاريخ : 18 / 02 / 1998 


العنوان : اشـتـريـتـم بـثـمـن
بتاريخ : 25 / 02 / 1998


العنوان : ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي
بتاريخ : 04 / 03 / 1998 


العنوان : غير ناظرين إلي ما يري بل إلي ما لا يُري
بتاريخ : 11 / 03 / 1998 

العنوان : لا تـــخـــــافـــوا
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1998 


العنوان : يخرج من كنزه جدداً و عتقاء
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1998


العنوان : افتح يا رب عيني الغـــلام 
بتاريخ : 01 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : الاستعداد لعيد القيامة
بتاريخ : 08 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : المسيح و تلاميذه بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 22 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : الـــمـــلـــكـــوت
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : اذهبوا عني لا أعرفكم
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1998 


العنوان : الخدمة في الطريق
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1998 


العنوان : هل ترك المسيح الكنيسة بصعوده
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1998 


العنوان : الــمــســئــولــيــة
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1998 

العنوان : حسبما قسم الله لكل واحد نصيباً من الإيمان
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1998 


العنوان : الـــمـــلائـــكــة
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1998 


العنوان : حـــوار مــع الله
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1998 

العنوان : الـــتـــخـــلـــي
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : اجعلني كخاتم علي قلبك و كخاتم لساعدك
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : البناء الداخلي للإنسان
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : الاخـــتـــيـــار
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : دوامـة الـحـيـاة 
بتاريخ : 29 / 07 / 1998 

العنوان : الأطياب في سفر نشيد الأنشاد 
بتاريخ : 05 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : من هذه المشرقة مثل الصباح 
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : كونوا راسخين لا متزعزعين 
بتاريخ : 19 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : مثل الفريسي و العشار
بتاريخ : 26 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : الحنطة و الزوان
بتاريخ : 02 / 09 / 1998 


العنوان : الـــوكــــــــلاء
بتاريخ : 23 / 09 / 1998 


العنوان : مـثـل الـخـمـيـرة
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1998 


العنوان : حــبــة الــخــردل
بتاريخ : 07 / 10 / 1998 

العنوان : الــمــلــكــوت
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1998 


العنوان : مثل العشر عذاري
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1998 


العنوان : مـــثـــل الـــزارع
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1998 


العنوان : الأرض الخربة الخاوية
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1998 


العنوان : مـــثـــل الـكـنـز
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1998

العنوان : لــيــكــن نـــوراً
بتاريخ : 18 / 11 / 1998 


العنوان : لا يـغـلـبـك الـشـر
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1998 


العنوان : علي قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1998 

العنوان : لا تكونوا حكماء عند أنفسكم
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1998 

العنوان : الاســـتـــعـــداد
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1998 



العنوان : لـيـلة رأس الـسـنـة
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1998 


العنوان : من بركات الميلاد
بتاريخ : 13 / 01 / 1999 


العنوان : جاء يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1999 


العنوان : مثل الغني و لعازر
بتاريخ : 03 / 03 / 1999 

العنوان : مثل السامري الصالح
بتاريخ : 10 / 03 / 1999 

العنوان : عـــــيـــــــد الأم
بتاريخ : 17 / 03 / 1999 


العنوان : نــظــرة تــفــائــل
بتاريخ : 31 / 03 / 1999 


العنوان : تكونوا لي شهوداً
بتاريخ : 21 / 04 / 1999 


العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 05 / 1999 

العنوان : متي صعد السيد المسيح
بتاريخ : 19 / 05 / 1999 


العنوان : الـــروح الـــقـــدس
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1999 


العنوان : صفات الروح القدس
بتاريخ : 02 / 06 / 1999 


العنوان : الحياة الطاهرة هي هبة من الله
بتاريخ : 09 / 06 / 1999 

العنوان : الذين نخسوا في قلوبهم
بتاريخ : 16 / 06 / 1999 

العنوان : الاخـــتـــبـــارات
بتاريخ : 23 / 06 / 1999 


العنوان : القديس موسي الأسود
بتاريخ : 30 / 06 / 1999 


العنوان : القديس بولس الرسولي
بتاريخ : 07 / 07 / 1999 

العنوان : أعـيـاد الـقـديـسـيـن
بتاريخ : 14 / 07 / 1999 


العنوان : مـعـرفـة الـشـر
بتاريخ : 21 / 07 / 1999 


العنوان : تكملة مزمور - رضيت يا رب عن أرضك
بتاريخ : 28 / 07 / 1999 


العنوان : قـرارت مـصـيـريـة
بتاريخ : 04 / 08 / 1999 


العنوان : الـــغـــيـــرة
بتاريخ : 11 / 08 / 1999 



العنوان : الذي يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي
بتاريخ : 29 / 09 / 1999 


العنوان : اسـلـكـوا بـتـدقـيـق
بتاريخ : 06 / 10 / 1999 

العنوان : الـــــدعـــــــوة
بتاريخ : 13 / 10 / 1999 


العنوان : مثل الدرهم المفقود
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1999 

العنوان : مـن عـمـل و عـلـم
بتاريخ : 03 / 11 / 1999 

العنوان : ادخلوا من الباب الضيق
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1999 

العنوان : من يغضب علي أخيه باطلاً
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1999 

العنوان : مـــن قـــال رقــــاً
بتاريخ : 15 / 12 / 1999 

العنوان : الخطوة الأولي في الخطية
بتاريخ : 29 / 12 / 1999 

العنوان : كـونـوا كـامـلـيـن
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 2000 

العنوان : تأملوا طيور السماء و زنابق الحقل
بتاريخ : 16 / 02 / 2000 

العنوان : الدروس المستفادة من سفر يونان
بتاريخ : 23 / 02 / 2000 


العنوان : سراج الجسد هو العين
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 2000 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

العنوان : سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : احـبـوا أعـدائـكـم
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : لاتدينوا لكي لا تدانوا
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 2000 

العنوان : من ثمارهم تعرفونهم
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 2000 

العنوان : الـــخـــيـــانـــة
بتاريخ : 19 / 04 / 2000 

العنوان : ها أنا معكم كل الأيام
بتاريخ : 03 / 05 / 2000 

العنوان : أحب خاصته حتي المنتهي
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 2000 

العنوان : لا تخدموا سيدين
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 2000 

العنوان : تـعـب الأعـصـاب
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 2000 


العنوان : بهتوا من تعليمه
بتاريخ : 14 / 06 / 2000 

العنوان : تـكـامـل الـفـضـائـل
بتاريخ : 21 / 06 / 2000 

العنوان : أمام الله الديان
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 2000 


العنوان : أكـــون فـيـهـم
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 2000 

العنوان : تـــواضـــع الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 2000 

العنوان : الــــخـــــدمـــة
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 2000 

العنوان : الـنـور و الـظـلـمـة
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 2000 


العنوان : الكبرياء و العظمة
بتاريخ : 02 / 08 / 2000 


العنوان : احـتـرام الأخـريـن
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 2000 


العنوان : صــــــورة الله
 بتاريخ : 06 / 09 / 2000


العنوان : الــمــغــفــرة
بتاريخ : 13 / 09 / 2000 


العنوان : الذات و الكبرياء 
 بتاريخ : 20 / 09 / 2000 

العنوان : الصليب 
 بتاريخ : 27 / 09 / 2000


العنوان : الاهتمام بالنفس الواحدة 
 بتاريخ : 04 / 10 / 2000 


العنوان : اعمل حسابك
 بتاريخ : 11 / 10 / 2000 


العنوان : الدعوة الإلهية 
 بتاريخ : 18 / 10 / 2000 


العنوان : أخطاء الكلام 
بتاريخ : 25 / 10 / 2000 

العنوان : أعطني قلبك 
 بتاريخ : 08 / 11 / 2000 

العنوان : العنف 
 بتاريخ : 15 / 11 / 2000 

العنوان : الفضائل المتعلقة بالتواضع 
 بتاريخ : 22 / 11 / 2000 


العنوان : الأسرة في الكتاب المقدس
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 2000 


العنوان : يشوع و راحاب
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 2000 


العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 1
بتاريخ : 13 / 12 / 2000 


العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 2
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 2000 


العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 3
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 2000 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*





مجموعة من العظات المتنوعة عن رأس السنة والميلاد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









 مشاعرك فى بدء عام جديد للبابا شنودة

 فى بداية عام جديد للبابا شنودة

 فاعلية الميلاد فى حياتنا للبابا شنودة 

 فاعلية الميلاد عام 2007 للبابا شنودة 

 عام جديد للبابا شنودة

 صوم الميلاد للبابا شنودة

 شخصيات الميلاد للبابا شنودة

 رأس السنة للبابا شنودة

 رأس السنة عام 2004 للبابا شنودة

 تأملات فى الميلاد 1 للبابا شنودة

 تاملات فى الميلاد 2 للبابا شنودة

 تأملات فى الميلاد 3 للبابا شنودة

 تأملات فى الميلاد4 للبابا شنودة

 تأملات اخرى فى الميلاد للبابا شنودة

 بركات الميلاد للبابا شنودة

 بدء عام جديد للبابا شنودة

 الميلاد والمصالحة للبابا شنودة

 الميلاد والتجسد للبابا شنودة

 التجديد بمناسبة العام الجديد للبابا شنودة

 عيد الميلاد لأبونا بولس جورج

 تهيئة النفس لصوم الميلاد لابونا تادرس ملطى 

 رأس السنة للانبا اباكير​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*مجموعة وعظات لسيدنا الانبا موسي
 عن الصوم الكبير واحادة 
*​ 





​

 رحلة الصوم الكبير​


 أحد الرفاع​


 أحد التجربة​

 
أحد الابن الضال​

 أحد السامرية​

 أحد المخلع​

 أحد المولود اعمي​

 أحد الشعانين​


الوعظات مضغوطة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*عظات لابونا بولس جورج  عظاته جميله جداً 
*





 بمناسبة الكرسماس ..تجميعة من العظات الرائعة 
 
 *عظه عن اباء الكنيسه الجزء الاول*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191206..._1_online.html
*عظه عن اباء الكنيسه الجزء التانى
* http://www.4shared.com/file/71191236..._2_online.html
*عظه عن اراده الانسان واراده الله*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191214/9e4a775f/___.html
*عظه عن اكرم اباك وامك*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191190...___online.html
*عظه عن الامانه*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191263...b/_online.html
*عظه عن التأديب*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191254...b/_online.html
*عظه عن التجسد*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191243...9/_online.html
*عظه عن التسيب*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191229...1/_online.html
*عظه عن التعزيه*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71216314...e/_online.html
*عظه عن الجهاد الروحى الايجابى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71216317...___online.html
*عظه عن الجهاد الروحى السلبى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71216316...___online.html
*عظه عن الشماته*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71230346...b/_online.html
*عظه عن الغيبيات*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71297978...1/_online.html
*عظه عن الله القادر على كل شىء*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71298008/76ffe37f/___.html
*عظه عن القيامه*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71298002...1/_online.html
*عظه عن الكذب*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71297995...2/_online.html
*عظه عن الله ضابط الكل*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71297986...___online.html
*عظه عن المسيح المخلص*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71304362.../__online.html
*عظه عن المواجهة وحساب النفس*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320525...___online.html
*عظه عن النسيان*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320543...3/_online.html
*عظه عن النمله*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320539...a/_online.html
*عظه عن الهنا اله عادل*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320533...___online.html
*عظه عن الى متى يارب تنسانى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71325386/153ec040/___.html
*عظه عن انتم افضل من عصافير كثيره*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71325402/dfc598d4/____.html
*عظه عن انحراف العاطفه والطهاره*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71325396...___online.html
*عظه عن تدخل الله*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329744.../__online.html
*عظه عن حروب الذات*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329757.../__online.html
*عظه عن حروب الشياطين*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329756.../__online.html
عظه عن حياة الفرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329749.../__online.html
عظه عن خطيه الشك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329747.../__online.html
*عظه عن زياره المجوس*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71333551.../__online.html
*عظه عن سر الاعتراف*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71378124.../__online.html
*عظه عن سر المعموديه*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71378131.../__online.html
*عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء الاول
* http://www.4shared.com/file/71381935..._1_online.html
*عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء التانى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71381939..._2_online.html
*عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء التالت
* http://www.4shared.com/file/71381934..._3_online.html
*عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء الرابع والاخير
* http://www.4shared.com/file/71381933..._4_online.html
*عظه عن عتاب الانسان لاخيه الانسان
* http://www.4shared.com/file/71383774...___online.html
*عظه عن عتاب الانسان لله*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71383783...___online.html
*عظه عن عتاب الله للانسان*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71385354...___online.html
*عظه عن فضيله الحكمه*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71385365.../__online.html
*عظه عن كثره الكلام لا تخلو من المعصيه
* http://www.4shared.com/file/71387751...358/_____.html
*عظه عن فضيله الخفاء*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71387756.../__online.html
*عظه عن كيف نتعلم من الاشرار*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436740/65313443/___.html
*عظه عن لا تتهاونوا*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436757.../__online.html
*عظه عن ليقل الضعيف بطل انا*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436754/7b47c11b/___.html
*عظه عن محاسبه النفس*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436749.../__online.html
*عظه عن محب البشر*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436744.../__online.html
*عظه عن محب البشريه*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436736.../__online.html
*عظه عن مشيئه الله*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445460.../__online.html
*عظه عن ملكوت السموات*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445481.../__online.html
*عظه عن من هو المسيح*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445472...___online.html
*عظه عن نصائح وخبرات من الحياة الجزء الاول*
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445465/85be6fe9/___1.html
*عظه عن نصائح وخبرات من الحياة الجزء التانى
* http://www.4shared.com/file/71445455/ae933c2a/___2.html 
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ابو تربووو*

*مجهود اكتر من رائع بصراحة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*عظات ابو المحبوب داود لمعى عندما زار الكويت*




  1- اين انت ؟
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/1.mp3


  2- حراسة الحواس والافكار
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/2.mp3


  3- الذات جزء 1
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/3.mp3.


  4- الذات جزء 2
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/8.mp3


  5- المشاكل الاسرية
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/4.mp3


  6- ضبط النفس
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/5.mp3


  7- من اجل حياة افضل
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/6.mp3


  8- اساسيات البيت المسيحى
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/7.mp3


  9- التغلب على الضغوط 
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/9.mp3


  10- مقومات الخادم الارثوذكسى –جزء 1
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/10.mp3


  11- مقومات الخادم الارثوذكسى –جزء 2
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/11.mp3


  12- ملقين كل همكم عليه
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/12.mp3


  13- حروب الصلاة
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/13.mp3


  14- حوار مع قدس أبونا داود لمعي 
 http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/14.mp3




  + † + + † +
​


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب 
عظات اكثر من رااااائع اتمنى تكون سبب بركه 
ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك
يثبت لااهميته​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكتبة عظات*
* القس يؤانس كمال






**احذر الشيطان3*


*انا غلطان ليك يارب*



*نشكر ربنا 1*



*نرجع لربنا*



*ربنا مش بعيد عننا*



*طلبت فلم اجد*



*الشيطان*



*الرب امامي*



*غلبت العالم*



*جلسة امام الرب*



*لاتدع قلبك*



*انت بجد مسيحي*



*عملت ايه*



*تعزيات الايمان*



*ام القدوس العدرا*



*الرب قد ميز اولاده*



*العبادة اليوميه*



*سلطان المسيح*



*الرب نوري وخلاصي*



*اول حاجه يسوع*



*ربنا بيحب شعبه*



*حياتي في المسيح*



*حياة الشكر1*



*شكرا*



*الكبش*​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميع محاضرات*

*   مثلث الرحمات : انبا بيمن المتنيح*

*   اسقف مـلوي و أنصنا و الأشمونين*


*



*




*الاسطـــــوانة الاولـــي*​ 

*- محاضرات عقائديه:​*​


* 1- رأي الكنيسة في موضوع الخلاص .*
* 2- سر التوبة و الاعتراف .*
* 3- الافخارستيا .*
* 4- علامات الكنيسة .*



*- محاضرات كتابية :*




*5 تأملات في حياة آدم*


*6 تأملات في حياة إبراهيم جـ1*


*7 تأملات في حياة إبراهيم جـ2*

*8 تأملات في حياة إبراهيم جـ3*



*9 تأملات في حياة إبراهيم جـ4*

​
*  10 تأملات في حياة نوح​*​
* 11 تأملات في حياة موسي جـ1​ 12 تأملات في حياة موسي جـ2​ 13 تأملات في حياة موسي جـ3​*

*14 تأملات في سفر التكوين*


*15 تأملات في سفر الخروج*


*16 الوصايا العشر*


*17 الموعظة علي الجبل جـ1*


*18 الموعظة علي الجبل جـ2*


*19 الموعظة علي الجبل جـ3*


*20 الموعظة علي الجبل جـ4*


*21الموعظة علي الجبل جـ5*


*22 الموعظة علي الجبل جـ6*


*23 الموعظة علي الجبل جـ7*


*24 مقدمة انجيل يوحنا*


*25 تفسير انجيل يوحنا*


*26 الرسالة الي افسس جـ1*


*27 الرسالة الي افسس جـ2*


*28 الرسالة الي فيلبي*


*29 الرسالة الي فيلبي (معرفة الله )*


*30 رسالة فيلبي ( ان تفتكروا فكرا واحدا )*


*31 الحياة في المسيح*


*32 رسالة يعقوب*


*33 رسالة يعقوب ص 1*


*34 رسالة فيلبي ( علاقة المؤمن بالمسيح )*



*35 رسالة فيلبي ( عيشوا كما يحق لانجيل المسيح )*


*36 الاصحاح الثاني من رسالة يعقوب*


*37 رسالة بطرس الاولي*

*38 رسالة بطرس الاولي جـ2*​ 


*الاسطــــوانة الثـــانية :*


​
*محاضرات روحية :*




*1 الجهاد و التغصب*


*2 حياة الثبات في الله*


*3 حياة الشكر*


*4 قساوة القلب*


*5 قضية القوة*


*6 كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير*


*7 محبتنا لله*


*8 ما هي الخطية*


*9 انسي ما هو وراء*


*10 التدين السليم*


*11 النفاق و المظهرية*


*12 لمحات عن أبائنا الرسل*


*13 المحبة الألهية الفائقة*


*14 الإلتزام بالعهد*


*15 الجهاد في حياة الأنبا انطونيوس*


*16 أبونا بيشوي كامل*


*17 الرؤية المسيحية للعمل*


*18 الفكر الواحد*




*محاضرات سيكلوجية :*




*19 الحياة النفسية الداخلية*


*20 الشخص و الشيء*


*21 الشخصية القوية*


*22 المسيحي و الشخصية القوية*


*23 عظة عن القلق*


*24 كيف تكتشف ضعفك*



*  محاضرات أسرية :*




*25 الأسرة ايقونة الكنيسة*


*26 الحب في الحياة الزوجية*


*27 العذراء و سيكلوجية المرأة*


*28 أجتماع المخطوبين و المخطوبات*



* محاضرات في الخدمة :*




*29 سمات درس التربية الكنسية*


*30 الحكاية ( القصة )*




*الاسطــــــوانة الثـــالثة :*



*  محاضرات لاهوتية :*




*1 التجسد و مقاصد الآب جـ1*


*2 التجسد و مقاصد الآب جـ2*


*3 ملء الزمان*


*4 اخلاء ذاته*


*5 الصليب و قضية الفداء*


*6 لماذا الصليب*


*7 يسوع المخلص*


*8 اسم يسوع*


*9 العريس السماوي*


*10 الديان العادل*


*11 العذراء أم النور*



* محاضرات شبابية :*




*12 الحروب التي تواجه الشباب جـ1*


*13 الحروب التي تواجه الشباب جـ2*


*14 الحروب التي تواجه الشباب جـ3*


*15 الارادة في حياة الشباب*


*16 بناء شخصية الشاب المسيحي*


*17 كيف تقاوم السقوط*


*18 علامات القيامة في حياة الشباب*


*19 العفة و الطهارة الجنسية*


*20 الجنس جـ1*


*21 الجنس جـ2*


*22 المشكلات التي تواجه الفتاه*



* محاضرات آحاد و أعياد :*




*23 الشهداء ( عيد النيروز )*


*24 قوة الصليب*


*25 التجربة و كيف تقاومها*


*26 حياة الايمان ( المفلوج )*


*27 الارادة احد المخلع*


*28 الابن الضال*


*29 المولود اعمي*


*30 احد الشعانين*


*31 روح القورة في عيد العنصرة*

*32 ما بين الصعود و العنصرة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*عظات متنوعة لقدس أبونا انطونيوس فهمى*
​ 


​ 
*اللــــه المعتنى بنــــــــا 

الاستعداد للمجئ والدينونة 

مسيح الهزيع الرابع 

الاجتهاد والتغصب 

الحوار مع الله - حوار الضيق 

الحوار مع الله - حوار التضرع والتوبة 

الحوار مع الله - حوار التسبيح 

قلوب جيدة 

صرامة الله 

الاستشهاد المعاصر 

الصلاة الفردية والصلاة الجماعية 

اخر يمنطقك ويحملك حيث لا تشاء 

فراغ العقل 

* 
*الرجاء الذى لا يخذى
 
 الخفاء فى الحياه الروحيه 
 
 الحاجه الى واحد 
 
 لزوم التجارب و فوائدها 
 
 كيف ينمو الإيمـــــــــــــان *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*عظات لقدس أبونا داود لمعى




* *المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها  

لماذا أنا قبطي؟

محبة الآخر أهم من الصلاة

لا يثقل على الراجعين إلى الله

لا أنا بل نعمة الله

وعود الوعظة على الجبل  

الوعود فى رومية

وعودنا لله

وعد أبراهيم

وعد يعقوب  

بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا

حكاية خادم

عطايا الإمتلاء من الروح القدس

الشهوة الروحية

الميلاد و المعمودية

  ضعفات حياة الخادم ج1  

  ضعفات حياة الخادم ج2  

لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا
*​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب عظات رااائعه جداااااااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب عظات رااائعه جداااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ابو تربووو*
> 
> *مجهود اكتر من رائع بصراحة *​


*ميرسى تاسونى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح *


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2011)

لقيت شوية عظات حلوة تانى ...(منقولة للأمانة)







*عظة الالم *
*للقس داود لمعى






*
*عظة نهاية العالم _ لقدس أبونا 
أبونا أرميا بولس*
*http://www.mediafire.com**/download.php?dzmifyznmcy*​ 






*
عظة لو عايز ترجع للمسيح لقدس أبونا 
أبونا أرميا بولس*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?deouiwkdyhz*​ 
*




*​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابتى  عظات جميلة اوووى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابتى  عظات جميلة اوووى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يا ماما لتشجيع حضرتك..
ولو لقيت عظات تانى هضفها بعد اذن حضرتك
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2011)

* عظات حلوة خاااااااالص لقدس أبونا داود لمعى 
(تحميل مباشر)







أعداء الحب**
 
 
 
   الإرتواء              بالقداس الإلهي 


  الذي فيكم              أعظم 


  الروح              القدس و الحرية 
 
   الروح              القدس و الكهنوت 
 
   الصليب
 
 و              أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح الساكن في 
 
 
   القداس              طريق السلام 
 
 
   القداس              مدرسة الحب 
 
 
   القداس              مصنع القديسين عن إستراتيجية الكرازة  
 
 
  القيامة و              الحب غير المحدود 


  الكنيسة              عروس المسيح 
 
 
   الكنيسة              ملكوت الله 
 
   الله محبة 
 
   المحبة لا              تسقط أبدا 
 
 
   المحبة لا              تطلب ما لنفسها 
 
   بدوني لا              تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا  
 
 
  حدود              الطريق عن حدود المحبة 
 
   حكاية خادم 
 
 
   طريق              الكرازة لغير المؤمنين 
 
 
 
   عطايا              الإمتلاء من الروح القدس 
 
 
   قانون              الإيمان 
 
 
   كلمة الحب 
 
 
   لا أنا بل              نعمة الله 
 
 
   لا تدينوا              لكي لا تدانوا 
 
 
   لا يثقل              على الراجعين إلى الله 
 
   لكن قبل كل              شيء لتكن محبتكم 
 
 
   لماذا أنا              قبطي؟ 
 
 
   لنا هذا              الكنز في أوان خزفية 



  محبة الآخر              أهم من الصلاة 


  نعظمك يا              أم النور الحقيقي  
 
 
  الافتقاد -              جزء 1 
  
 
  الافتقاد -              جزء              2  
 
 
  الخادم و              الصليب 
 
 
   القيامة فى              حياتنا 
 
 
   الميلاد و              المعمودية 
 
   الروح              القدس والتوبة 
 
 
   الشهوة              الروحية 
 
 
   الشهداء 
 
 
   الظهور              الألهى 
 
 
                  ضعفات حياة الخادم ج1 
 
 
                  ضعفات حياة الخادم ج2 
 
 
   النمو              الروحى 
 
 
   أشباع              الجموع 
 
 
   أنسى              الماضى 
 
 
   مفهوم              الصليب 
 
 
   نحو الزواج 
 
 
   ثمار الروح
 
   وعد              أبراهيم 
 
 
   وعد يعقوب 
 
   وعود              الوعظة على الجبل 
 
 
   الوعود فى                        رومية 
 
 
   وعودنا لله


منقول للأمانة
*​


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى عظات جميلة جدااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى عظات جميلة جدااااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​



*ميرسى يا مامتى الغالية لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يخليكى ويبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

*



*

*



*

*وعظات روحيه للقس انطونيوس فهمى *









​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

*عظات لقدس أبونا مقار البراموسى
 





 بصراحة اول مرة اسمع عنه 
وسمعت مجموعة من عظاته لقيتها حلوة خالص وكمان شبابية 
بصلى تستتفادوا منها
آمين

دة لينك عظات كتيرة لقدس أبونا 







*http://www.4shared.com/dir/nHLHAdY1/___.html

copy​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 أغسطس 2011)

انا راح اقراء كلها على مهلي بس روعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2011)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> انا راح اقراء كلها على مهلي بس روعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك


*عفوا تاسونى دى عظات  mp3 تتسمع مش مكتوبة
أذكرينى فى صلواتكم
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## Philoxinos (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً لمجهودك الكبير أخي المبارك ABOTARBO
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> شكراً لمجهودك الكبير أخي المبارك ABOTARBO
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
آمين


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

* بعض عظات القمص يؤانس كمال

ماذا عملت ابونا يؤانس كمال 


[YOUTUBE]ZwkB7pKzkoI[/YOUTUBE]


مسيحى حقا ابونا يؤانس كمال 


[YOUTUBE]3Ik9eaGG278[/YOUTUBE]


**



** 
صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 01 


[YOUTUBE]ZSoKOpcH97I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 02 


[YOUTUBE]PssLR191dVw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 03 


[YOUTUBE]xUgRZjtNw48&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 04 


[YOUTUBE]qR27gNKLEZU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 05 



[YOUTUBE]cKAbGWLRZeE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


 صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 07 


[YOUTUBE]lv-N5amVpVU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 08 


[YOUTUBE]hzlLxbyb1hk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 09 



[YOUTUBE]ZLaWXt48yTs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 10 


[YOUTUBE]d7q1Qqjp-gk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 11 



[YOUTUBE]GY2KmzQ_3Fk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولا بد ان تصدق - 12 


[YOUTUBE]hSbUIQz1ZEc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




صدق ولا بد ان تصدق - 13 



[YOUTUBE]a-hOt2pfdE0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
















*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*عظة عيد القيامة 2009 للقس بولا مكرم


[YOUTUBE]uCwLB3KZ6ak[/YOUTUBE]**


[YOUTUBE]TL9ooqp4Jew&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BIDkthpUOMI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]9qM7fhsk5Tg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*عظة القمص مقار فوزي


[YOUTUBE]8hlMSOrUnqo[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*

عظة اين الله لابونا مرقس 


[YOUTUBE]o6jyO-GgKy4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]hK66tpvrIEU[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]yXLiKTs7fJU[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]yNb5Dc1gFwg[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]MhsxffcqycQ[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]iBLx6OK6W_k[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا طالب انت-ابونا مرقس ميلاد 

[YOUTUBE]lpJBtVslfg0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*بما جعله الهي في قلبي لاعمله-ابونا مرقس ميلاد 


[YOUTUBE]Uw62QLLBzTU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*عند هبوب ريح في مركب حياتنا - ابونا مرقس ميلاد

[YOUTUBE]-qOOsILVc-8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*حديث عن النعمة- ابونا مرقس ميلاد


[YOUTUBE]kdOG5qFFW5c[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Nf5B5kKvqTQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]EtKnSq720go[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]YqjpOGOEZKA[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
عظات جميله وقيمه جداا 
وانا نزلت منها كتير 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## هالة الحب (19 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى لو نستطيع الالتزام بتلك العظات الرائعه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2012)

زيت الاوانى - ابونا داود لمعى اسبوع الالام 2012​


----------



## تانيووو (26 أبريل 2012)

يسلمووووووووووووو يالغالين


----------

